# GAME 6: Celtics vs. Pacers (2-3)



## aquaitious

Well this may be it. One of the weirdest seasons a team will ever have may be finished tonight.

In this game the Celtics will need to come out in need, they'll need to play with heart, Banks needs to be put in the game and Payton will need to sit or play defense on Reggie.

We MUST keep the TO's down. This is a very good defensive team, and the sad thing is, most of the TO's we had last game did not have anything to do with their defense, it was just poorly executed plays.

This is going to be tough, but I don't see us losing this game, I just have this feeling that we'll win. 

What I'm seriously considering is to not watch them until the 4th. The 2 wins that we have gotten so far have been while I was at work and I tuned in, in the 4th quarter...and they were blowouts. The 3 games that I did watch...well you know the rest.

I just don't want to miss it.  But I may...we'll see. lol.


----------



## LX

You're not allowed to watch. Go, leave now. Go to a park, play some pickup ball, go to a bar. Do something. We can't lose, you can't watch. :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> You're not allowed to watch. Go, leave now. Go to a park, play some pickup ball, go to a bar. Do something. We can't lose, you can't watch. :biggrin:


Phew, I thought you would suggest that I go to work, like the other 2 wins.


----------



## aquaitious

BTW, the game is at 7?

Wow, thank you NBA for such a lovely notice.


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> Phew, I thought you would suggest that I go to work, like the other 2 wins.


That's even better. Go to work, make some money, and pay up.


----------



## Al Jefferson

Delonte is starting..
Good Deal.

Gary said so on FSN.

AJ


----------



## Al Jefferson

Also said that Antoine would also start.
I would like to have seen Marcus get a start.
But not gonna happen. Would atleast like to see him log 25 good minutes.

AJ


----------



## agoo

Al Jefferson said:


> Also said that Antoine would also start.
> I would like to have seen Marcus get a start.
> But not gonna happen. Would atleast like to see him log 25 good minutes.
> 
> AJ


What I don't understand is that we're apparently starting West for defense. If we're starting someone for defense, why would it be anyone other than Marcus Banks?


----------



## LX

I'm pretty sure they said West was starting for his perimeter shooting to free up the inside game or something like that. Doc isn't sold on Banks' shooting.


----------



## aquaitious

I'm sure we're starting West because of his shooting. We'll need a pure shooter.

But I think the reason why we're starting him for "defense" purposes is because someone needs to pressure Tinsley.

If we start Banks then we'd have no PG in the 2nd unit.


----------



## LX

2 turnovers already. Great sign


----------



## aquaitious

2 trips down the court, 2 turnovers. Nice


----------



## aquaitious

0-2, 2 turnovers by Toine.


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> 0-2, 2 turnovers by Toine.


Cough, he's a bum, cough.


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> Cough, he's a bum, cough.


Cough, you're a hater, cough.

:rofl:


----------



## aquaitious

Jump shot after jumpshot. Bad sign.


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> Cough, you're a hater, cough.
> 
> :rofl:


Cough, the numbers don't lie, cough.


----------



## LX

10-0 Pacers. 

Doc takes a TO.


----------



## Al Jefferson

Lanteri said:


> 10-0 Pacers.
> 
> Doc takes a TO.


Should've taken a TO when it was 6-0 Pacers..
He's letting this game slip away.

AJ


----------



## lempbizkit

way to show up in the most important game of the year.


----------



## LX

I thought I told you not to watch the game Aqua! You're making us lose  

:biggrin:

Bench WALKER


----------



## Truth34

*Since we are going to lose*

Let's play the people who are actually going to be here next year.

Banks, Jefferson, etc.


----------



## LX

*Re: Since we are going to lose*

Raef knocks down a jump hook 10-2.


----------



## LX

*Re: Since we are going to lose*

O'Neal gets raped by LaFrentz going to the basket, 2 shots. 

Misses the first. 

Jefferson replaces LaFrentz. 

Makes the second. 

11-2.


----------



## LX

*Re: Since we are going to lose*

Payton misses a runner, Jefferson gets the rebuond and gets stuffed by Davis. 

O'Neal misses an 18 footer, and it goes out of bounds. Celtics ball. 

Ricky knocks down a jumper 11-4. 

O'Neal rejected by Jefferson, Davis gets fouled on the rebound, for 2 shots.

Dale Davis misses the first FT, makes the 2nd. 12-4


----------



## LX

*Re: Since we are going to lose*

Walker knocks down a hook shot over Davis 12-6. 

Jackson loops it to O'Neal in the post, and he got fouled by Ricky Davis. 2 shots. 

O'Neal makes the first, and makes them both 14-6.


----------



## LX

*Re: Since we are going to lose*

Payton knocks down an elbow jumper. 14-8. 

Anthony Johnson knocks down a jumper. 16-8. 

Walker throws up a terrible runner in the lane, and misses (big surprise). 

Jackson stripped in the lane by Jefferson, it stays Pacers ball. 

Banks comes in for Payton. 

Miller knocks down a jumper and gets a foul by Ricky Davis, his 2nd. 19-8.


----------



## LX

*Re:*

Pierce fouled by Stephen Jackson, shooting, 2 shots. 

LaFrentz in for Walker. 

Pierce hits both free throws 19-10 Indiana. 

Jackson drives to the basket and misses, Jefferson rebounds it. 

Davis knocks down a baseline runner. 19-12 Indiana. Carlisle takes a timeout.

*takes a breathe*


----------



## LX

*Re:*

3:06 left in the 1st Quarter. 

O'Neal drives it to the basket and makes it with his left hand. 21-12. 

Banks long on a jumper. Big Al with the rebound, and puts it in. 21-14. 

Inside to Foster for 2 for the Pacers. 23-14. 

LaFrentz misses the jumper. Foster on the rebound. Ricky picks the pass off. Lafrentz front rims a 3, Jefferson offensive rebound, O'neal stuffs him. O'Neal misses a jumper. 

Davis knocks down a jumper. 23-16. 

Foul on Paul Pierce, his 2nd, 2 shots for Anthony Johnson. Johnson makes the first. 

Walker back into the game for Paul Pierce. 

Johnson makes them both. 25-16


----------



## aquaitious

Jefferson is hanging around the board, but keeps getting rejected. 

Antoine needs to pass every time he gets the ball.

If we can get the ball to Antoine in the post and people cutting it would be huge.


----------



## LX

*Re:*

Ricky goes hard to the basket, and is fouled by Fred Jones. 

Ricky knocks down the first, gets em both. 25-18. 

Johnson gets a kind bounce on a fallaway jumper, 27-18 after working Banks into the lane. 

Celtics hold for the last shot. Raef drains a jumper, beating the shot clock. 

27-20 after the 1st quarter.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

aqua please dont watch the next 2 quarters...its vital :sad:


----------



## aquaitious

Jefferson offensive rebound....not rejected, but flushes it.


----------



## LX

Davis misses the jumper, Big Al got his 4th offensive rebound, and slams it home. 27-22. 

Fred Jones misses a jumper, rebound Banks. Pass into the post by Davis, picked off. 

James Jones knocks down a jumper 29-22. 

Marcus Banks loses it in the lane. 

Fred Jones misses a 3. 

Walker drives to the basket and misses the layup. Pollard with the rebound. 

James Jones mises a 3, Foster saves it, Johnson misses the shot. 

Jefferson goes to the basket for 2 and a foul! 29-24. 

Jefferson makes the free throw. 29-25.


----------



## LX

Banks called for a foul on the pressure defense. 

O'Neal called for offensive 3 seconds. 

Pierce knocks down a jumper. 29-27. 

Rick Carlisle, takes a timeout. What a woman.


----------



## Premier

Al Jefferson is going to be something.

Six points, six rebounds, four offensive.


----------



## ZWW

Jefferson, Banks and Davis are the only guys giving energy out there right now. Celtics back within 2!

:banana:


----------



## ZWW

Premier said:


> Al Jefferson is going to be something.
> 
> Six points, six rebounds, four offensive.


I'm loving it!


----------



## LX

LOL @ the high school Jefferson. He had like 4 guys around him hahaha.


----------



## Premier

Delonte West might be the most foul-prone guard I have ever seen in my life. How do you pick up two fouls in three minutes (if you aren't playing Shaquille O'Neal)?


----------



## Premier

Pierce throws up a wild shot after Tinsley bumps him.


----------



## LX

8:59 to go in the 2nd quarter. 

Foster gets rejected by Jefferson, O'Neal follows it up with the basket. 31-27. 

Pierce is fouled by James Jones. 

LaFrentz back rims a trey. 

O'Neal is fouled by Jefferson, his 2nd, shooting foul.

Davis in for Jefferson. 

O'Neal makes the first, and misses the 2nd. LaFrentz with the rebound. 32-27


----------



## LX

Antoine calld for the offensive foul. 

O"neal stuffed by LaFrentz. 

Banks drives to the basket double clutches and lays it up and in. 32-29. 

Banks called for a foul on the pressure defense, and Doc picks up the T.


----------



## Premier

What the ****? Doc Rivers gets T'd up. Not a very smart thing to do in a place such as Conseco Fieldhouse. This is ridiculous.


----------



## cpt.napalm

What did Doc do to get the T?


----------



## LX

Miller hits the technical 33-29. 

O'Neal drives baseline, and Raef is called for the foul. His 2nd personal.

Double technicals called on Tinsley and Payton. 

O'Neal hits the first three throw, and makes the 2nd. 35-29.


----------



## Premier

:rofl:

Wow. 

The refs call a foul on LaFrentz because as Raef tried to contest Jermaine O'Neals shot, O'Neal it hit off the corner of the backboard. 

I guess refs call a foul everytime it looks like O'Neal is blocked.

Terrible.


----------



## cpt.napalm

What the hell did Tinsley do? Damnit I need cable. That and the damn game audio is blocked from webcasting.


----------



## Premier

cpt.napalm said:


> What did Doc do to get the T?


Arguing a call. Banks was playing pressure defense and did nothing to foul Tinsley, but the refs... (I think you can fill in the rest).

Antoine drives in for two. Down three.


----------



## LX

Ricky Davis fouled by Reggie Miller. Makes 1. 35-30. 

Tinsley front rims a three. Walker goes to the basket strong for 2. 35-32. 

Tinsley back rims a 3. 

Davis misses a layup. 

Tinsley missed another 3. 

WAlker is fouled going to the basket by Dale Davis. 

Timeout, with 5:20 to go.


----------



## Premier

Pierce drains a little fall-away as he moves around the perimeter.


----------



## Premier

Ricky hits a _wide_-open three-pointer.


----------



## LX

Pierce knocks down a stepaway. 35-34. 

Celtics extend fullcourt pressure. Jackson drives to the basket and Raef is called for the foul. That's Raef's 3rd personal, team limit. Jackson knocks down the first. 36-34.

Jefferson in for LaFrentz. 

Jackson misses the 2nd, Walker gets the rebound. 

Davis drains a wide open 3. 37-36 Boston leads. 8-1 run. 

Jackson throws up a wild shot, misses, Jefferson with the rebound. 

Pierce feeds it to Jefferson, great pass, and Jefferson flushes it. 39-36 Celtics lead. 

Carlisle takes another timeout.


----------



## Premier

YES!

Pierce drives in and hands it off to Jefferson, down-low, for the flush.


----------



## ZWW

Jefferson is owning everyone!


----------



## Al Jefferson

I think Rivers is reading my posts.

AJ


----------



## LX

9 Points, 7 rebounds for Jefferson. 

Jackson takes a 3 and misses it Ricky with the rebound. 

Walker drives it to the basket, too hard off the glass, tip by Jefferson no good, rebound Dale Davis. 

Pierce dives to the floor for the loose ball. Antoine misses an easy layup on the fast break. 

Jackson misses a 3. 

3 on 1 fast break Reggie fouls Pierce.


----------



## lempbizkit

i like the tinsley for 3 offense. they should keep going to that.


----------



## Al Jefferson

I say take Walker and calm him down !
I could've made that shot !!!!!

AJ


----------



## aquaitious

I say while Walker is teacher Jefferson in the summer, Jefferson better teach him how to do something around the basket...ie shoot with a high percentage.


----------



## Premier

Indiana hasn't hit a field goal in six minutes.

Pierce hits the free throws. Up five.

"Don't forget, He's _THE MASTER OF THE IMPOSSIBLE SHOT_"


----------



## ZWW

Great play with the Ricky D. steal to Payton.


----------



## LX

39-36 Celtics. 

Two shots for Pierce. Makes them both. 41-36.

Nice steal by Ricky Davis. Pierce to Payton on the fast break. 43-36. 

Tinsley hits a 2. 43-38. 

Ricky's pass picked off. 

Jackson goes hard to the basket, 43-40.


----------



## LX

Ricky makes both free throws. 45-40. 

Jackson throws it away. 

Jefferson gets tied up in the post, and a jump ball is called. 

1:02 to go. 

Pacers tip it out of bounds, CEltics ball. 

Pierce is fouled going to the basket by Stephen Jackson.


----------



## Premier

What a late call on that Jackson foul (on a Pierce missed layup; he got whacked on the arm). Pierce hits both. Up seven.


----------



## LX

Pierce makes both free throws. 47-40. 

Allen in for Ricky Davis. 

Pass to the post tipped away by Pierce. 

Allen's pass inside to Jefferson is lost out of bounds. 

Jackson drains a wide open 3 as the Celtics were slow on the rotation. 47-43 Celtics lead. 

20 second timeout, Boston.


----------



## Premier

Tony Allen has to learn that you can't pass to someone who is double-teamed.

Jackson hits a three. Doc calls a 20-second timeout with eight seconds left.


----------



## Premier

ZWW said:


> Great play with the Ricky D. steal to Payton.


I love that right after Ricky stole it, everyone ran for the fast-break layup.


----------



## LX

Pierce buries a jumper over two Pacers. 

49-43 Celtics lead at the half.


----------



## Premier

Pierce hits the fall-away jumper on the isolation for two points. Up six points.

Pierce has twelve points and we're doing a great job defensively.


----------



## ZWW

Awesome 2nd quarter by the Celtics. Finally, Doc and his guys are dictating the tempo and playing Celtics basketball. More Jefferson in the 2nd half, more Ricky. If only Pierce/Payton/Walker were connecting, this Celtics lead would be around 15.


----------



## LX

I'm going to go have my carpal tunnels released at halftime, then I'll be back. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Anima

Yes!

C's up 6 at the half. 

I really, really want a game seven...


----------



## ZWW

Anima said:


> Yes!
> 
> C's up 6 at the half.
> 
> I really, really want a game seven...


I think we might get one. :yes: 

(*crosses fingers*)


----------



## Al Jefferson

Anima said:


> Yes!
> 
> C's up 6 at the half.
> 
> I really, really want a game seven...


:yes:

AJ


----------



## Premier

Edit...wrong box score.


----------



## aquaitious

I actually want a game 1 in the 2nd round.


----------



## aquaitious

Banks has had another strong game. He actually stole that ball from Tinsley, and Doc got a T for no reason.


----------



## aquaitious

This is the quarter I'm scared off. 

Can we just get a brawl and call the game as it stands right now?


----------



## Anima

Yeah, I am a little scared to watch the rest of the game because I want this score to stand.


----------



## ZWW

Keep feeding it to Jefferson and Davis.


----------



## aquaitious

Hmm, we're starting the 3rd like the 1st...


----------



## LX

West back rims a jumper, rebound by Reggie. 

Miller drains a 3. 49-46. 

LaFrentz misses a jumper, Jackson rebround.

Miller leaves it for Davis, who misses the jumper, LaFrentz rebound. 

Pierce to the basket for 2. 51-46. 14 for Pierce. 4 of 6 shooting 6/6 FTs.

Walker hits a 3. 54-46.


----------



## Premier

Antoine buries a three.

Finally.


----------



## Premier

......

Reggie Miller hits his second three in two minutes.

......


----------



## LX

Jackson stepped out of bounds on the baseline, Celtics ball. 

Payton goes to the basket, and is blocked by O'Neal. 

Tinsley to Reggie for 3. 54-49. 10 points for Miller. 

Pierce airmails a 3 at the shot clock, because West took his sweet time with the ball.


----------



## LX

Miller side-glasses a 3. Pierce to Walker, Walker side rims a 3. 

Tinsley to O'Neal into the post, and is fouled by LaFrentz, his 4th personal.


----------



## Premier

Personal on Tinsley, techincal on Pierce.

****.


----------



## LX

Walker better not start getting trigger happy from 3....

Jefferson back in for LaFrentz. 

O'Neal hits the first, and the 2nd. 54-51. 

Walker trying to do too much gets tstripped by Reggie. Jackson back rims a 3. 

Pierce double teamed, Tinsley fouled him, Pierce gets T'd up for elbowing Tinsley.


----------



## LX

O'Neal called for a foul over the back of Jefferson. 

Payton travels. That's the Celtics 10th turnover. Pierce gets the steal on a bad pass. 

Walker airmails a layup, Jefferson with the offensive rebound. 

Rivers calls a timeout after that sloppy display of basketball. 54-52 Celtics lead.


----------



## Premier

aquaitious said:


> I actually want a game 1 in the 2nd round.


I want:


----------



## LX

Premier said:


> I want:


I want....

To win this friggin game.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

Premier said:


> I want:


my god! me too!!


----------



## Anima

Lanteri said:


> I want....
> 
> To win this friggin game.


 Me to, me to.


----------



## LX

Pierce nails a jumper. 56-52. 16 points for Pierce. 

Davis throws the pass into the first row. 

Ricky with the upfake, gets Tinsley to run into him, and will get to the line for 2. 

Ricky makes them both. 58-52. 

Miller bumped as he takes a shot and goes freaking crazy thinking he got fouled, gets no call. 

Payton front rims a 3, and gets his own rebound.


----------



## Premier

Can anyone else hear that jerk trash-talking to Ricky Davis from the stands?

Pierce hits a two.


----------



## LX

Pierce knocks down a jumper off the double pick. 60-52. 6 of 9 shooting for Pierce, 7 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 steals, a block. and 18 points. 

Tinsley front rims a 3. 

Payton drives into the lane with a beautiful spin move and gets 2. 62-52. 4:54 to go in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Al Jefferson

I can feel Pierce taking over in the 4th.
It's time for the TRUTH.

Indiana better Phear Da Pierce ... 

AJ


----------



## Premier

The Celtics are surging as Payton makes the driving layup. We're up by ten points. *Ten points.*


----------



## Al Jefferson

Premier said:


> Can anyone else hear that jerk trash-talking to Ricky Davis from the stands?
> 
> Pierce hits a two.



Ricky can handle it.
In Cleveland the fans were VERY hard on him.
telling him he was hated in Ohio.. And everything.
Very stupid.
He responded well though.

AJ


----------



## aquaitious

Oh uh, the truth's waking up again.


----------



## LX

Dale Davis drives to the basket for 2. 62-54. 

Ricky Davis misses a buzzer jumper. 

Pierce tips away the pass to the post. Pacers ball with 5 on the shot clock. 

Reggie travels. Great D by GP.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

walker with the floater


----------



## Premier

Tommy (softly): _THE MASTER OF THE IMPOSSIBLE SHOT_


----------



## LX

Ricky tries to force the pass and it's tipped out of bounds with 8 on the shot clock. 

Walker hits a finger roll, 64-54. Walker is 4 for 14 with 9 points. 

Jacksond rives to the basket, doesnt make it, rebound by Jefferson. 

Ricky called for the offensive foul, that's his 3rd.


----------



## LX

Banks comes in for GP. 

Foul called on Banks. Two shots for Anthony Johnson. He misses the first. 

Fred Jones replaces Reggie Miller. 

Johnson makes the 2nd. 64-55. 

Pass to Pierce, picked off by Jackson, but he stepped out of bounds, so Boston keeps possession. 

Banks goes to the basket, misses, Jefferson keeps it alive with another offensive rebound. Walker goes to the basket, and misses. 

James Jones hits a jumper and is fouled by Al Jefferson. 64-57. Jones hits the free throw. 64-58. 

Antoine to the basket for 2, assist by Ricky. 

Johnson called for an offensive foul.


----------



## Premier

Al Jefferson cannot guard James Jones on the switch. 

You don't fall into a jump-shot. 

Jefferson gets burned for the three-point play.

Ricky to Antoine for two.

Offensive foul on Johnson as Banks is frustrating him.


----------



## aquaitious

Johnson is frustrated.


----------



## Premier

Walker screens Jackson and Ricky hits his patented mid-range jumper.


----------



## Premier

Ricky Davis has twenty of the bench. Another jumper.


----------



## LX

Nice flop by Banks. 

Ricky buries the jumper. 18 for Davis. 68-58. 

Great play by Jackson on the baseline for 2. Assist to O'Neal. 68-60. 

Ricky drains another jumper, assisted by Banks. 70-60. Ricky has 20. 

Foul called on Antoine off-the-ball, his 2nd personal.


----------



## LX

O'Neal makes them both. 70-62 

Celtics looking for the last shot. Davis front rims a jumper. 

O'Neal throws up a halfcourt shot....off the shot clock. 

70-62 after 3.


----------



## Premier

Jermaine O'Neal hit the shot clock going for a half-court buzzer beater.

:rofl:


----------



## aquaitious

:rofl: Is O'Neal trying to burn the lights in the 24 second clock? Damn, that sounded loud.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Jermaine O'Neal hit the shot clock going for a half-court buzzer beater.
> 
> :rofl:



O'Neal> Planned.


----------



## Al Jefferson

When Ricky starts hitting.. LIGHTS OUT !

AJ


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> :rofl: Is O'Neal trying to burn the lights in the 24 second clock? Damn, that sounded loud.


 :banana: 

Maybe next time he'll shoot it over everything and hit the popcorn guy like that guy did in the movie, Eddie. :biggrin:.


----------



## ZWW

Just the kind of 3rd quarter Boston needed. Still getting great production from Jefferson and Davis, and the Pacers are frustrated on both ends of the court.

And oh yeah, Mark Blount hasn't played yet! :banana: 

P.S. This 8-man rotation Boston has going is working great this game. I love the "small lineup" by Doc with Jefferson in.


----------



## aquaitious

Just to put it up there.

No matter how this game ends, this game has been fun.

In fact, this whole series was a little---weird?

Celtics blow out the Pacers.
Pacers barely win after a poor performance by the C's.
Pacers blow out the Celtics.
Celtics blow out the Pacers.
Pacers win after very good game by both teams.
Celtics lead by 8 going into the 4th.

This is playoff basketball baby....kinda...too many blow outs. lol.


----------



## aquaitious

I don't like this lineup going into the 4th.

Toine cannot play the 5. He's not even a big guy.


----------



## LX

Banks, West, Pierce, Davis, and Walker on the floor to start the 4th. 

Celtics are playing full court pressure defense. 

James Jones steps back and drains a trey. 70-65. 

Ricky takes a 20 second timeout after getting triple teamed in the post.


----------



## Premier

*Boston Celtics STATISTICS* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td align="right">34</td><td align="center">5-15</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">11</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">34</td><td align="center">6-9</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">6-6</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">18</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">19</td><td align="center">3-7</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">19</td><td align="center">2-7</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, PG</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">25</td><td align="center">6-11</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">7-8</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">20</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">21</td><td align="center">4-9</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">7</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">9</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">14</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> </td><td class="bg4" align="center">*27-62*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*2-10*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*14-15*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">11</td><td class="bg4" align="right">35</td><td class="bg4" align="right">11</td><td class="bg4" align="right">11</td><td class="bg4" align="right">6</td><td class="bg4" align="right">6</td><td class="bg4" align="right">0</td><td class="bg4" align="right">70</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> </td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">43.5%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">20.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">93.3%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> </td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"></table>

<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Indiana Pacers STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Jackson, SF</td><td align="right">35</td><td align="center">4-11</td><td align="center">1-4</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">12</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. O'Neal, PF</td><td align="right">34</td><td align="center">4-11</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">10-12</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">18</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Tinsley, PG</td><td align="right">28</td><td align="center">1-6</td><td align="center">0-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Miller, SG</td><td align="right">26</td><td align="center">3-6</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">3-3</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">11</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Davis, PF</td><td align="right">23</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">5</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Jones, SF</td><td align="right">20</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">5</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Johnson, PG</td><td align="right">15</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Foster, C</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">F. Jones, SG</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Pollard, C</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">A. Croshere, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">E. Gill, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> </td><td class="bg4" align="center">*18-47*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*3-14*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*23-28*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">27</td><td class="bg4" align="right">10</td><td class="bg4" align="right">13</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">0</td><td class="bg4" align="right">62</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> </td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">38.3%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">21.4%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">82.1%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> </td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## LX

7 seconds on the shot clock for the C's. 

Pierce misses a leaner. 

Johnson throws it up for grabs the Celtics come away with it. Ricky misses a jumper, and Walker is called for a loose ball foul, that's his third personal.


----------



## Premier

Damn...

The Joneses are killing us.


----------



## Premier

Antoine misses a layup and gets his own rebound for two.


----------



## LX

Fred Jones hits a 3. 70-68 Celtics holding onto the lead. 

Ricky turns it over, trying to do too much. 

GP comes in for Delonte West. 

8-0 run for Indiana. 

Johnson drives tipped away. Jackson misses a layup. Banks on the rebound, pushes it to walker who misses the layup, gets his own rebound and puts it in. 72-68. 13 points for Walker. 

Rick Carlisle takes a timeout.


----------



## LX

How many freakin layups is Walker going to miss. Come on Walker, it's layups. Stop thinking!


----------



## aquaitious

Quote:

Mike: Antoine's 5 for 16 now.
Tommy: What an adventure.


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> Quote:
> 
> Mike: Antoine's 5 for 16 now.
> Tommy: What an adventure.


We don't need adventures. We need converted easy layups. Go up with two hands Walker! Go up strong!


----------



## LX

And he's 6 of 18.


----------



## LX

O'Neal drives to the basket for 2. 72-70. 

Payton drives misses a fingerroll, gets his own rebound, and puts it in. 74-70. 

O'Neal airballs a 3. Great D by Raef. 

LaFrentz misses the layup, and Pierce tips it in. 76-70. 

O'Neal working on LaFrentz misses the fallaway. Pierce with his 9th rebound of the game. 

Walker hits the hook shot. 78-70. 

Rick Carlisle takes a timeout.


----------



## mavsmania41

I really like Raef's defense on Jermaine O'neal really making him earn it.


----------



## LX

Johnson knocks down a 3. 78-73. 

Payton to Walker, Walker traveled. Walker's 5th turnover. 

Reggie rattles out a 3 off the screen. 

Ricky pulls up, can't knock it down. 

Johnson knocks down the jumper from the elbow. 

78-75, Doc takes a timeout, 5:53 to go.


----------



## Premier

Anthony Johnson with back-to-back jumpers. Only up three.


----------



## Truth34

Is Al Jefferson too green to put in this situation?

C'mon guys....score out of this timeout!


----------



## Premier

Tommy: "Oh Antoine! What a shot! _THE MASTER OF THE IMPOSSIBLE SHOT"_


----------



## Premier

Payton hit the backboard, and nothing else, with that three.


----------



## LX

Walker hits a jumper from the top of the key. 80-75. 

Miller turns it over. Payton gets the steal takes it on the break, and the ball is knocked away out of bounds by the Pacers. 

Offensive foul called on Walker in the inbounds. 

O'Neal drains the jumper from the elbow. 80-77. 

Pierce takes a jumper, and misses. Reggie on the rebound. 

Johnson To O'Neal who misses. 10th rebound for Pierce. 

Payton takes a 3 and misses everything but the glass. 

O'Neal to Davis back to O'Neal and he gets to the free throw line. Foul on LaFrentz, his 5th.


----------



## LX

Jefferson comes in for LaFrentz. 

O'Neal makes them both. 80-79. 

Payton to Walker on a cut, Walker can't finish. 

Mller back rims a 3. Pierce with his 11th rebound. 

Payton back rims a buzzer 3. Walker with the offensive rebound and gets 2. 82-79. 

Tinsley hits a floater in the lane. 82-81. 

Pierce called for travelling.


----------



## aquaitious

Can't.let.it.slip.away.now.


----------



## Truth34

*Who is coaching this team?*

Whatever happened to movement? Read and react?

It's ISO-ball all over again, this entire quarter. Is Jim O'Brien back? This is ridiculous!


----------



## LX

82-81 Celtics with 2:03 to go, Pacers ball. 

Tinsley misses a floater, and Ricky gets the rebound. 

Ricky misses an open 3. Rebound Miller. 

Tinsley front rims a shot in the lane. Jackson back rims a 3, rebound loose, goes out of bounds Boston ball 1:01 to play.

Timeout Celtics.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Who is coaching this team?*



Truth34 said:


> Whatever happened to movement? Read and react?
> 
> It's ISO-ball all over again, this entire quarter. Is Jim O'Brien back? This is ridiculous!



:yes:

That's what we're doing. That's what we've been doing last game in the 4th, too.


----------



## aquaitious

This is a intense game. Man...


----------



## aquaitious

Ricky Davis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LX

1:01 to go Celtics ball. 

Pierce hits Ricky coming off the pick and Davis goes to the basket for 2! 84-81. 

Timeout, Indiana. I think that's their last one.


----------



## aquaitious

Tommy: This was on page six of the play book.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Good luck in the next 1:00! Hope you pull it off.


----------



## aquaitious

Another great game by Paul.
Man.


----------



## VincentVega

Awesome game.


----------



## LX

84-81 Celtics 48.2 seconds left, Pacers ball. 

O'Neal moving to the basket is fouled by Pierce. 2 shots for O'Neal. 

O'Neal makes the first, and misses the 2nd. Offensive rebound by the Pacers. 84-82. 

Jackson misses a 3. 

Johnson gets the offensive rebound. Raef called for his 6th personal. Johnson gets two shots.


----------



## LX

Wow, Raef tripped and fell and they called him for the foul.


----------



## VincentVega

Rape YourFriends.


----------



## LX

Ricky Davis is fouled. 

Celtics timeout.


----------



## aquaitious

Mike: The Pacers have got to foul....
*5 seconds later foul by Pacers*
Mike: I thought Rick Carlisle was gonna get in there and committ the foul.


----------



## LX

LOL, Y'all seen Carlisle going crazy like he was going to come out and foul Ricky himself? Hahaha.


----------



## LX

Walker inbounds it to Pierce, and he's fouled by Tinsley.


----------



## sologigolos

season endng mistake by paul pierce


----------



## agoo

I think Tommy is about to explode after some more BS calls.

Pierce gets ejected after a pathetic dive by Tinsley.


----------



## LX

Paul Pierce is called for a technical, and ejected. 

Reggie shoots the T. Ties it at 84-84.


----------



## LX

Perkins will shoot the free throws....*covers eyes*


----------



## aquaitious

Perkins will make them!


----------



## Coatesvillain

Nice job Paul. :greatjob:

If Kendrick makes both of these, I think I'll cry.


----------



## agoo

INDY GETS TO PICK? HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE?

Its our sub, why do they get to pick?

Perkins to the line for two. This game is getting ridiculous.


----------



## aquaitious

Tommy: He should have said he was sick.


----------



## LX

Perkins, misses the first. 

2nd one rattles in and out.


----------



## LX

Wow. What was Pierce thinking?


----------



## Coatesvillain

To be honest, I absolutely hate moments like that. I like Kendrick Perkins as a player, and I feel bad for him missing those two FTs, especially since he was pulled off the bench and thrown into that situation. Maybe that'll help him become a better FT shooter?


----------



## ZWW

This absolutely sucks. :curse:


----------



## sologigolos

agoo101284 said:


> INDY GETS TO PICK? HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE?
> 
> Its our sub, why do they get to pick?
> 
> Perkins to the line for two. This game is getting ridiculous.


i think in case of injuries, doc gets to pick who does, but in case of fouling out, as in case of pierce, it is the opposite coach that gets to choose


----------



## Premier

****. 

Pierce.

...


----------



## LX

Lets GO DEFENSE!


----------



## Premier

Overtime..

This is bull****.


----------



## LX

Miller airballs the 3, Payton misses the halfcourt shot, and we go to OT, without Pierce.


----------



## agoo

sologigolos said:


> i think in case of injuries, doc gets to pick who does, but in case of fouling out, as in case of pierce, it is the opposite coach that gets to choose


But we're picking a substitute and Indy gets to pick it? That is an absolutely ridiculous rule.


----------



## sologigolos

PhillyPhanatic said:


> To be honest, I absolutely hate moments like that. I like Kendrick Perkins as a player, and I feel bad for him missing those two FTs, especially since he was pulled off the bench and thrown into that situation. Maybe that'll help him become a better FT shooter?




i love kendrick, and thats why i ****ing hate that this happened.

remember nick anderson?


OT, without pierce, without Raef.

ricky davis time.


----------



## aquaitious

Phew.......


----------



## ZWW

HUGE SIGH OF RELIEF! :eek8:


----------



## Premier

Classless move by Pierce, jeering on the crowd and taking off his shirt.


----------



## aquaitious

What do we do now?


----------



## ZWW

agoo101284 said:


> But we're picking a substitute and Indy gets to pick it? That is an absolutely ridiculous rule.


Yeah. So both guys get fouled. The Pacers best guy gets to shoot and then they pick our worst? Doesn't that only benefit the Pacers?


----------



## Petey

The Celtics were just robbed!!!

-Petey


----------



## agoo

sologigolos said:


> ricky davis time.


Al Jefferson time.


----------



## ZWW

aquaitious said:


> What do we do now?


The season rests on Ricky Davis' shoulders. Who would've thought?


----------



## ZWW

agoo101284 said:


> Al Jefferson time.


That too.


----------



## Premier

Ricky Davis inside to Jefferson.

2-0.


----------



## agoo

Big Al wins the tip and gets two after a nice pass from Davis.

AL JEFFERSON TIME!!!!!


----------



## LX

Ricky to Jefferson for 2!. 86-84. 

Antoine with the strip! to the basket, and he missed it 3 on 1. HOW DO YOU MISS THAT ANTOINE.


----------



## Premier

****. 

Antoine is an idiot. 

GIVE IT TO DELONTE on the break.


----------



## agoo

And there's the 80th layup missed by Antoine Walker.

Even Mark Blount hits layups.


----------



## Premier

2-2.

Payton can't handle Antoine's pass.


----------



## agoo

Sadly, I am an Antoine fan, but its time for him to go.


----------



## Premier

Antoine Hits The Three!!!


----------



## agoo

Then he drills a three.

****er.


----------



## LX

Jackson goes high off the glass for 2. 86-86. 

Antoine's pass picked off by Reggie. 

Miller back rims a 3. 

Antoine hits a 3! 89-86!


----------



## aquaitious

Antoine for 3.


----------



## Premier

5-2 Celtics. Al Jefferson foul.


----------



## LX

WALKER CANT HIT A LAYUP....

But he can hit a goddang 3. For the love of God.


----------



## agoo

Tinsley bricks it, Toine with the board.


----------



## LX

Tinsley for 3, no good. Antoine on the rebound. his 10th rebound. 

Walker misses a runner. Rebound by Davis, Walker called for a foul over the back. His 5th rebound. 

Timeout, Pacers.


----------



## Premier

Antoine misses a runner. Over the back on Dale Davis. Picks up his fifth.

Still 5-2. Two minutes left.


----------



## agoo

Antoine has five fouls now. If he's not careful, we might see Perk get a second shot.


----------



## LX

*rips hair out*


----------



## LX

agoo101284 said:


> Antoine has five fouls now. If he's not careful, we might see Perk get a second shot.


Or Blount :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## aquaitious

What's the score again?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Lanteri said:


> WALKER CANT HIT A LAYUP....
> 
> But he can hit a goddang 3. For the love of God.



thats what makes him AW :biggrin:


----------



## LX

89-86.


----------



## aquaitious

This is a great game.


----------



## sologigolos

ZWW said:


> Yeah. So both guys get fouled. The Pacers best guy gets to shoot and then they pick our worst? Doesn't that only benefit the Pacers?


http://www.nba.com/analysis/rules_9.html?nav=ArticleList

Rule No. 9
Section II-Shooting of Free Throw
a. The free throw(s) awarded because of a personal foul shall be attempted by the offended player.
EXCEPTIONS:
(1) If the offended player is injured or *is ejected from the game* and cannot attempt the awarded free throw(s), *the opposing coach shall select, from his opponent's bench*, the player who will replace the injured player. That player will attempt the free throw(s) and the injured player will not be permitted to re-enter the game. *The substitute must remain in the game until the next dead ball*.
EXCEPTION: Rule 3-Section V-e
(2) If the offended player is injured and unable to attempt the awarded free throw(s) due to any unsportsmanlike act, his coach may designate any eligible member of the squad to attempt the free throw(s). The injured player will be permitted to re-enter the game.
(3) If the offended player is *disqualified and unable to attempt the awarded free throw(s)*, *his coach shall designate an eligible substitute from the bench*. That substitute will attempt the free throw(s) and cannot be removed until the ball is legally touched by a player on the court. 

so wht's the dff between "ejected" and "disqUaLiFiEd"?


----------



## Premier

aquaitious said:


> What's the score again?


5-2, Celtics leading.


----------



## LX

Boston takes a timeout.


----------



## agoo

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> thats what makes him AW :biggrin:


Again, he's a little ****er, but I love him.

We need a Davis - Jefferson connection right now.

Al, 5-11, 11 points, 13 boards.


----------



## LX

agoo101284 said:


> Again, he's a little ****er, but I love him.
> 
> We need a Davis - Jefferson connection right now.
> 
> Al, 5-11, 10 points, 11 boards.


We need a silky smooth D-West jumper.


----------



## whiterhino

Hey guys, I cannot beleive we are in ot without Paul or Raef, I am sooooo freaking t'd right now I had to log on


----------



## agoo

I think I just saw a fan with a bootleg Mark Blount jersey.


----------



## agoo

Big Al With Another Board


----------



## Premier

Jefferson fouls O'Neal. Fifth on Al. 1:24 left.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

paytons like 0-1264 3 pters in the series can he hit 1?!!!?!?


----------



## LX

2:07 to go, here we go again. 

O'Neal back rims a jumper, Jefferson with his 14th rebound. 

Payton.....rims out a 3. 

O'Neal is fouled by Jefferson going to the basket, his 5th. 

O'Neal makes the first. 89-87.

O'Neal misses the 2nd, Antoine rebound.


----------



## agoo

Payton taking a three? I don't think he ever had that shot, but he sure as hell does not have it now.

Fifth foul on Al Jefferson.

O'Neal hits the first. Misses the second, board by Toine. C's up two.


----------



## aquaitious

Toine blocks out on the FtT.


----------



## LX

ANtoine hits an UGLY SHOT 91-87.


----------



## Premier

_THE MASTER OF THE IMPOSSIBLE SHOT!
_


----------



## agoo

Antoine with another impossible shot. C's up four.


----------



## LX

Tinsley hits a runner 91-89 40 seconds left.


----------



## Premier

Tinsley hits a runner.

7-5.


----------



## agoo

We need this shot. I want Jefferson in the post.


----------



## LX

Jefferson misses the hook, rebound Tinsley.


----------



## aquaitious

9.2
2 point lead by the C's.


----------



## Premier

7-5. 9.2 seconds left. Indiana ball. Timeout.


----------



## LX

Timeout Indiana. 91-89 9.1 seconds left, Pacers ball in the forecourt.


----------



## whiterhino

14 Rebounds for Al but 5 fouls. 9.1 seconds left 91-89 Celtics


----------



## aquaitious

On Toine's last shot, I think he pulled up his pants while he lost the ball...then gets the ball and gets it in. :rofl:


----------



## LX

Celtics need to NOT foul if they go to O'Neal in the post.


----------



## agoo

Pacers have a foul to give too. We need a miss and a board right now.

They're going O'Neal or Miller.

No stupid plays off a pick right now.


----------



## agoo

Does Indy go for the win or the tie?


----------



## LX

agoo101284 said:


> Pacers have a foul to give too. We need a miss and a board right now.
> 
> They're going O'Neal or Miller.
> 
> No stupid plays off a pick right now.


 Ten bucks says they go to Jackson or James Jones.


----------



## VincentVega

Foul Reggie Miller.

Oh wait, nevermind.


----------



## aquaitious

10 uCash bucks?


----------



## agoo

Lanteri said:


> Ten bucks says they go to Jackson or James Jones.


They've both been hot all series long.


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> 10 uCash bucks?


 0.00025


----------



## LX

O'Neal in the post misses the fallaway and it goes over the top with 1.5 seconds left!!!


----------



## Premier

GAME OVER! Celtics win. (1.5 seconds left)


----------



## aquaitious

1.5 seconds to go, Celtics foul.


----------



## agoo

O'Neal with an ugly miss. That went over the board and out.

Fans are silent right now.

Celtics get the inbound with just over a second left.


----------



## LX

Walker got away with a push too. Lucky SOB.


----------



## agoo

This is a great night for me to have left my wallet at my girlfriend's apartment. Now I can't order tickets.


----------



## VincentVega

Lanteri said:


> Celtics need to NOT foul if they go to O'Neal in the post.


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## LX

I spent all my money on mother's day presents


----------



## Premier

Ricky Davis gets fouled with one second left.

Delonte West fouled with .5 seconds left.


----------



## LX

Premier said:


> Ricky Davis gets fouled with one second left.
> 
> Delonte West fouled with .5 seconds left.


.7


----------



## Premier

:rofl:

Tommy's complaining about two ten*ths* of a second.


----------



## LX

West knocks down a free throw. 92-89 00.7 seconds left. 

I will jump out my window if they make a 3.


----------



## Premier

Derek Fisher anyone?


----------



## agoo

Justin Reed Baby!!!


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> Walker got away with a push too. Lucky SOB.



Maybe, but what are the FT's right now? 1000 to 20?


----------



## aquaitious

Game 7, Sunday night?


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> Maybe, but what are the FT's right now? 1000 to 20?


That's why Im surprised they didnt call it LOL.


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> Game 7, Sunday night?


Saturday night.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Congrats Celts. Good luck in Game 7.

NO RING FOR REGGIE is the only thing I ask.


----------



## agoo

aquaitious said:


> Game 7, Saturday night?


Yes, now get two tickets. Take me.


----------



## Premier

aquaitious said:


> Game 7, Sunday night?


Saturday, I believe.


----------



## aquaitious

Unbelievable. wow.


----------



## LX

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Congrats Celts. Good luck in Game 7.
> 
> NO RING FOR REGGIE is the only thing I ask.


Reggie is going to join the "Superstars That Aren't Good Enough To Lead Their Team to a NBA Title". Headed up by: John Stockton, Karl Malone, and Patrick Ewing.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Congrats Celts. Good luck in Game 7.
> 
> *NO RING FOR REGGIE * is the only thing I ask.


There's your rallying cry!


----------



## agoo

Krstic All Star said:


> There's your rallying cry!


And what a worthy one it is.


----------



## LX

Huge game for Big Al. Absolutely huge. 11 points, 14 rebuonds, 2 blocks.


----------



## whiterhino

Other than what the Pacers did to my boy Perk that was the best freaking game ever...worst officiated ever as well what was the final free throws 2 for the Celts and 2000 for the Pacers
Back to Boston baby now let's end Reggies career for good please :biggrin:


----------



## LX

Also, *tips hat to Antoine*

You still suck, and can't make routine layups but you helped us out big time in OT. Thank you.


----------



## Al Jefferson

Anyone got any valium ? !!!!! PLEASE !

This game absolutely killed me.
That was a horrid call IMO.
Paul got hit in the face.. Really just tried to get Tinsley off his back.
FLOP and a half =\ .. GOD !!

Now let's go back and grab this one in Boston baby !!

Awesome job Al !

AJ


----------



## Premier

*Boston Celtics STATISTICS* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td align="right">50</td><td align="center">11-26</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">4</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">24</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">44</td><td align="center">7-12</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">6-6</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">20</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">39</td><td align="center">4-13</td><td align="center">0-6</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">3</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">27</td><td align="center">2-8</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, PG</td><td align="right">15</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">42</td><td align="center">7-15</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">7-8</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">22</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">29</td><td align="center">5-12</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">8</td><td align="right">14</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">11</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">16</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> </td><td class="bg4" align="center">*37-90*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*3-16*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*15-19*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">17</td><td class="bg4" align="right">54</td><td class="bg4" align="right">16</td><td class="bg4" align="right">16</td><td class="bg4" align="right">10</td><td class="bg4" align="right">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">8</td><td class="bg4" align="right">92</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> </td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">41.1%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">18.8%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">78.9%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> </td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"></table>

<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Indiana Pacers STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Jackson, SF</td><td align="right">47</td><td align="center">5-15</td><td align="center">1-6</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">14</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. O'Neal, PF</td><td align="right">47</td><td align="center">6-19</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">14-18</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">26</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Miller, SG</td><td align="right">39</td><td align="center">3-10</td><td align="center">2-6</td><td align="center">4-4</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">12</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Davis, PF</td><td align="right">35</td><td align="center">1-5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="righy">5</td><td align="right">14</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">5</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Tinsley, PG</td><td align="right">28</td><td align="center">3-11</td><td align="center">0-5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Johnson, PG</td><td align="right">25</td><td align="center">4-6</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">4-6</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">13</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Jones, SF</td><td align="right">18</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">F. Jones, SG</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Foster, C</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Pollard, C</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">A. Croshere, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">E. Gill, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> </td><td class="bg4" align="center">*27-75*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*6-25*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*29-37*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">11</td><td class="bg4" align="right">44</td><td class="bg4" align="right">15</td><td class="bg4" align="right">16</td><td class="bg4" align="right">6</td><td class="bg4" align="right">6</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">89</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> </td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">36.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">24.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">78.4%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> </td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## agoo

So anyone want to get a ticket and go with me to the game? I'll find a place in Boston for you to stay.


----------



## LX

How much? :biggrin:

*pads post count some more*


----------



## Premier

Antoine Walker's FG%

20% in the first half (2-10)

56.25% in the second half + overtime (9-16)


----------



## whiterhino

that box score is wrong for Perkins, he didn't play it says 11 minutes.

Man.....player of the game BIG AL JEFFERSON, he has officially arrived in Celtic lore :banana:


----------



## agoo

Lanteri said:


> How much? :biggrin:
> 
> *pads post count some more*


32 was available recently. I can't do more than 40 though.


----------



## LX

whiterhino said:


> that box score is wrong for Perkins, he didn't play it says 11 minutes.
> 
> Man.....player of the game BIG AL JEFFERSON, he has officially arrived in Celtic lore :banana:


The Box score is always messed up right after the game.


----------



## Flava_D

all I can say is wow - it was like Indiana didn't have the fortitude to win.........but I'll take it.


----------



## LX

agoo101284 said:


> 32 was available recently. I can't do more than 40 though.


I have 9.50 

After I couldn't get tickets to game 5 I spent 150 bucks on my mom and my two grandmother's for Mother's day.  I am so going to a game next round if we win on Saturday.


----------



## aquaitious

agoo101284 said:


> So anyone want to get a ticket and go with me to the game? I'll find a place in Boston for you to stay.



Dude, I can't find 2 tickets.


----------



## aquaitious

I almost spent 116 each...(2)


----------



## LX

Ebay. ...Woulda worked for the first few games. Not this time though because there isn't enough time off between games for people to sell them. 

(post #98 of the thread)


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> I almost spent 116 each...(2)


116 each? Jeez. Those better have been good seats...


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> Ebay. ...Woulda worked for the first few games. Not this time though because there isn't enough time off between games for people to sell them.
> 
> (post #98 of the thread)



LOL, better than betting on uCash Sportsbook, eh?


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> LOL, better than betting on uCash Sportsbook, eh?


Now that you mention it...

I haven't betted since I lost it all on a game we shoulda won easily. Figures. I'm tempted to put it all on game 7. 

(post #100)


----------



## aquaitious

Now the 200 dollar tickets are gone.


----------



## lempbizkit

Payton has been fantastic on Reggie Miller the last 3 games.


----------



## LX

lempbizkit said:


> Payton has been fantastic on Reggie Miller the last 3 games.


Yeah, too bad he can't shoot a lick anymore  

I coulda made those wide open treys. How can he not .


----------



## lempbizkit

Lanteri said:


> Yeah, too bad he can't shoot a lick anymore
> 
> I coulda made those wide open treys. How can he not .


Very true. The D helps balance it out though.


----------



## whiterhino

Paul is in the post game right now with a sling around his jaw! That was some hit by Tinsley


----------



## whiterhino

Lanteri said:


> Yeah, too bad he can't shoot a lick anymore
> 
> I coulda made those wide open treys. How can he not .


Gary has an injured hip, they said it's really swolen, that's why he can't shoot jack right now but he's playing through it cause he said it won't have time to heal until the next series if we can get there.


----------



## ZWW

whiterhino said:


> Paul is in the post game right now with a sling around his jaw! That was some hit by Tinsley


He said it was "fractured." Haha. Oh, that Paul.


----------



## LX

ZWW said:


> He said it was "fractured." Haha. Oh, that Paul.


Pshh. If Tinsley fractured my jaw, I'd go out there and fracture his nose on an "errant pass"


----------



## whiterhino

There will still be tickets on ebay, they have 1 day auctions and then you pick them up at the will call window or print them out at home but they will be REALLY EXPENSIVE!


----------



## Al Jefferson

Paul did take a hard lick to the Jaw..
That's why i'm not on his case right now.
Cause I know exactly what I would've done and 98% of you guys would've done.

aJ


----------



## Bone Crusher

Paul Pierce should be suspended for game 7 for his violent and disgusting physical assault on an innocent Jamaal Tinsley. Tinsley shouldn't even be out there with his extensive injuries, [strike]yet to be cheapshotted by Grade-A pond scum like Paul Pierce [/strike] is an outrage. If I was Pacers management, I'd file a complaint with the NBA *demanding* for Paul Pierce's suspension on Saturday.

No baiting in another teams forum, this is against site rules - Whiterhino


----------



## LX

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Richie Rich

Bone Crusher said:


> Paul Pierce should be suspended for game 7 for his violent and disgusting physical assault on an innocent Jamaal Tinsley. Tinsley shouldn't even be out there with his extensive injuries, [strike]yet to be cheapshotted by Grade-A pond scum like Paul Pierce [/strike] is an outrage. If I was Pacers management, I'd file a complaint with the NBA *demanding* for Paul Pierce's suspension on Saturday.
> 
> No baiting in another teams forum, this is against site rules - Whiterhino



:boohoo:


----------



## aquaitious

Bone Crusher said:


> [Inster Words Here]


Sorry Bone, I fail to see how Tinsley is innocent....in fact screw everything I've said about the dirty Pacers, the only person who's really dirty is Tinsley.

Has been since he came into this league.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Pierce's jaw sure didn't look too bad as he was shouting at the officials and fans after being ejected.


----------



## Truth34

*Pierce embarassed me*

Yours truly and thousands of Celtic fans around the nation were embarassed by Pierce's actions AFTER the ejection and in the press conference.

But I don't blame Paul for getting frustrated, and frankly I think those technicals were iffy at best, especially the first one. The refs have been slanted toward Indy on technicals, physical play, and moving screens, which they call on us, but never call on the dirty Pacer screens they set for Reggie. Tinsley is a dirty player, too. Paul just moved his arm and Tinsley flopped. Much props to Tinsley for coming back from injury, playing through it, and sparking his team to victory in Game 5, but to call him a victim is ridiculous.


----------

